# Cost of Living in Melbourne



## jobinvyas1995

Hello guys,
I am from India and i want to live in Australia. I came here for study. Anyone help me about the living expenses in Melbourne. Also, tell me about the affordable residence areas in Melbourne. Currently i am staying here in a hotel. Please tell me all the expenses for a single person including room rent, food, transport.


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

How long is a piece of string. That is very subjective question.

You can look up myki fares (public transport), you will be able to find info regarding car costs and registration, car insurance etc online

You can look up rentals & house prices on realestate.com.au

As for cheap suburbs, It all depends upon where you work or study, your transport needs etc as to what suburbs are best to look at. Melbourne is a big city.

As for food, if you are already here you should be getting an idea of food costs


----------



## Basic Trailers

Pay attention to half-price food in the supermarket


----------



## Basic Trailers

It is a good time to shopping


----------



## Basic Trailers

That will save you a lot


----------



## Henry20

hotel is expensive compare to home stay or student dorm.


----------



## Henry20

food price is reasonable, 200g salad about $2 in Coles.


----------



## Lanana

In terms of food we usually spend 500$ for 2 people a month. But this is Covid-2019 money, we didn't go out at all. You can buy food at aldi and maybe coles.


----------



## chipster

Living expenses are quite high here so you'll need to come up with crafty ways to save money. Coles brand is generally pretty good and cheap and so is ALDI for general shops. Markets are generally pretty good for fruit and vegetables.


----------



## Alvena

In Melbourne, Hotel is expensive as compared to student accommodation or student studio.


----------



## ecofinsolutions

Melbourne is an expensive city. According to Google, Hobart is the cheapest city to live.


----------

